# يأس .. أحباط .. فشل !!!!



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2009)

*يأس .. أحباط .. فشل 
مش عارفه ليه بقيت أحس ان المشاعر دى زى الوباء بقت منتشره خالص اليومين دول , كل ما اتكلم مع حد الاقيه فاقد الامل فى بكره وشايفه غامق.
تلاقى الشاب من دول مش فارق معاه يخلص دراسته ولا حتى ينجح ..يقولك هعمل ايه يعنى بشهادتى زيى زى غيرى اخرتى هقعد على القهوه وخلاص !!!.
حتى البنات وصل بيهم الحال انهم بيقبلوا اى عريس يتقدملهم وتسمعهم يقولوا اهو اى عريس والسلام مش احسن من قعدتنا كده من غير جواز !!!!
 واللى شايف الدنيا ضيقه من حواليه بعد خسارته فى البورصه ولا مشروعه اللى مش جايب همه 
 نمازج كتييييير من حوالينا  اخر يأس واحباط والنتيجه فششششششل حتى بدون محاولة نجاح واحده
لييييييه بننسى ان الدنيا مش دايم حالها على حال زى ما فشلنا فى حاجه اكيييد بننجح فى حاجات تانيه كتير وليه دايما بنلوم على الدنيا انها السبب وبننسى ان ربنا خلقنا بعقول بتفكر وبتاخد قرار .. مش غريبه أننا دايما بنعفى نفسنا من المسؤوليه وبنرمى كل حاجه على الدنيا وأنها السبب فى كل حاجه وحشه بتحصلنا  .
بلاش نستسلم لاى فشل بنمر بيه .. يا ريت بسرعه نقوم من وقعتنا ننفض التراب من علينا ونكمل طريقنا ونطلب من ربنا يسندنا ويوفقنا بس واحنا بنصلى وبنطلب منه ده نكون  بنتحرك مش قاعدين مكاننا ومستنين الفر ج .
الدنيا دى سباق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك فيه والا هتخسر السباق والنتيجه انك هتخسر نفسك ولو خسرت نفسك عمرك ما هتعوض خسارتك   
اتمنى يعجبكوا موضوعى المتواضع :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## ميرنا (30 يونيو 2009)

اينعم فى كلام امل بس سيبك كفاية العنوان
لا بس جامد يا دون بجد الدنيا امل فعلا وبعدين كل العلما كانو معظم فاشلين 
البابا ف وغظة كان بيقول انى فى حد من الطلبة كان كل مرة ياخد 0 فى الاملا بس كان بيقول انى كل مرة بقلل الغلط 9 غلطات يبقو 8 الاحباط بيرجع لورا مش بيحلينا نشوف غير نص الكباية الفاضى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2009)

> الدنيا دى سبق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك فيه والا هتخسر السباق والنتيجه انك هتخسر نفسك ولو خسرت نفسك عمرك ما هتعوض خسارتك



الله عليكي يا دونا و على موضوع اللي ذي العسل 
بجد موضوع رائع فعلا كل الناس بقت عندهم حالة فظيعة من الفشل و الحزن و الضيق و الخوف من بكرة
مع ان احنا المفروض نبقى مميزين ده احنا اولاد ملك الملوك
لو وقعنا نقوم من تاني ده مدينا سلطان ان احنا ندوس الحيات و العقارب و كل قوة العدو
مش هنقدر نحارب علشان ننجح و نوصل و يبقى لينا شأن و حاجة بتميزنا احنا كاولاد الله
و نفسي كمان كلنا نشيل من حياتنا كلمات ذي "ده مستحيل و ذي 
يعني انا هغير الدنيا " كتيييييييييير اووووووووي من الكلمات دي هتديننا روح الفشل و ربنا مااداناش الروح دي
الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل لازم نبقى اقويا وواثقين في قدراتنا و امكانيتنا و واثقين في الله ده ملك الملوك 

اسفة يا حببتي اذا كنت طولت بس بجد موضوع حلو اووووووووووووووووووووي جدا جدا
مرسي يا قمرايا و ربنا يعوضك و يباركك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

*بلاش نستسلم لاى فشل بنمر بيه .. يا ريت بسرعه نقوم من وقعتنا ننفض التراب من علينا ونكمل طريقنا ونطلب من ربنا يسندنا ويوفقنا بس واحنا بنصلى وبنطلب منه ده نكون بنتحرك مش قاعدين مكاننا ومستنين الفر ج .
الدنيا دى سبق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك فيه والا هتخسر السباق والنتيجه انك هتخسر نفسك ولو خسرت نفسك عمرك ما هتعوض خسارتك

*


جميل  يا دونا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع

 القيم والمميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

> *الدنيا دى سبق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك فيه والا هتخسر السباق والنتيجه انك هتخسر نفسك ولو خسرت نفسك عمرك ما هتعوض خسارتك *




فعلا يا دونا الدنيا دى عباره عن سبق 

واللى ينسى نفسه فى لحظه يضيع كل شىء 

موضوع راااااااائع جدا يا دونا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (30 يونيو 2009)

جميل خالص يا دوندون 
الصراحة الدنيا بقت صعبة خالص و فى حالات كتييييييييييييير صعبة و بتقابلها مشاكل احنا حتى ولا فى خيالنا ممكن نتصورها 
بس انا من رايى انه مهما كانت المشاكل لازم نسيبها على ربنا هو اكيد بيرتب اللى فيه الخير
و يا ريت نحاول مرة و اتنين و عشرة و ما نسلمش نفسنا لليأس ابدا لانه بجد بيموت بالبطئ
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> اينعم فى كلام امل بس سيبك كفاية العنوان
> لا بس جامد يا دون بجد الدنيا امل فعلا وبعدين كل العلما كانو معظم فاشلين
> البابا ف وغظة كان بيقول انى فى حد من الطلبة كان كل مرة ياخد 0 فى الاملا بس كان بيقول انى كل مرة بقلل الغلط 9 غلطات يبقو 8 الاحباط بيرجع لورا مش بيحلينا نشوف غير نص الكباية الفاضى



*نوووووووورتى موضوعى يا مرنووون وعاوزه اقولك حاجه واحده بس
وحشتينى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

moky قال:


> الله عليكي يا دونا و على موضوع اللي ذي العسل
> بجد موضوع رائع فعلا كل الناس بقت عندهم حالة فظيعة من الفشل و الحزن و الضيق و الخوف من بكرة
> مع ان احنا المفروض نبقى مميزين ده احنا اولاد ملك الملوك
> لو وقعنا نقوم من تاني ده مدينا سلطان ان احنا ندوس الحيات و العقارب و كل قوة العدو
> ...



*اانا اللى بشكرك يا moky على مرورك المميز وردك الرائع على موضوعى المتواضع
بجد ميرسى وربنا يعوض تعبك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *بلاش نستسلم لاى فشل بنمر بيه .. يا ريت بسرعه نقوم من وقعتنا ننفض التراب من علينا ونكمل طريقنا ونطلب من ربنا يسندنا ويوفقنا بس واحنا بنصلى وبنطلب منه ده نكون بنتحرك مش قاعدين مكاننا ومستنين الفر ج .
> الدنيا دى سبق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك فيه والا هتخسر السباق والنتيجه انك هتخسر نفسك ولو خسرت نفسك عمرك ما هتعوض خسارتك
> 
> *
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا كليمووو بمجرد مرورك عليه
الف شكر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فعلا يا دونا الدنيا دى عباره عن سبق
> 
> واللى ينسى نفسه فى لحظه يضيع كل شىء
> 
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا كوكو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل خالص يا دوندون
> الصراحة الدنيا بقت صعبة خالص و فى حالات كتييييييييييييير صعبة و بتقابلها مشاكل احنا حتى ولا فى خيالنا ممكن نتصورها
> بس انا من رايى انه مهما كانت المشاكل لازم نسيبها على ربنا هو اكيد بيرتب اللى فيه الخير
> و يا ريت نحاول مرة و اتنين و عشرة و ما نسلمش نفسنا لليأس ابدا لانه بجد بيموت بالبطئ
> شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك



*ميرررررسى يا قمرررر على ردك الجميل فى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

يباركــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

اشباب ليس له أراده وأحيان عنده حق

لأنهم لا يجدون عمل وزواج متأخر

ولما بيتقدموا للزواج والد العروسه عاوز شقه 
فخمه وشبكه ...... حاجات تعقد

والحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

الأنسان يكون عنده أراده ويتمسك بربنا
ويعطى لربنا أردته ومشيئته وربنالا يتركه أبدا
لأن ربنا بيحبه وجاء للأرض علشانه
ألتجاء الشباب لربنا هو الحل الأكيد

أكرر شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى لموضــــــــــــــــــــــــعك الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

ربـــــــــــــــــــــــــنا يبـــــــــــــــــاركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
> 
> 
> شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
> ...



*اولا بشكرك على المشاركه فى موضوعى
ثانيا  يجب الا نكتفى بلوم الظروف والدنيا والشفقه على حالنا 
لازم نفكر وناخد خطوات ايجابيه ونسيب التوفيق على ربنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشهقولك انى خبيرة 
لانى اخهتبرت كتير الاحاسيس دى بحياتى للاسف بجد
وحابه اقولك انى اتبعت نظام وحابه غيرى يعملوه
وهو زى مثل بيقولك الضربه الا ما توقعك تقويك
وانا شايفه مهما حصل حواليا افضل اقوى ولا ايأس 
زى ما قال  مصطفى كامل 
لا ياس مع الحياه ولا الحياه مع الياس 
ماهو لو يأست هفضل تحت فى الارض
دايما بابا بيقولى 
ياكيرى الا يرضى بالذل هيفضل طول عمره مذلول
والا يفضل تحت رجلين الناس يبقى عمره ما يكبر ولا يبقى شئ
والا يبص للناس عمره ما راح يحقق حاجه 
ودة كان طريقى انى مشهرضى ابدا باى فشل او احباط 
ولو ايه اتحدانى  بقاومه ولو وقعت بقوم واكمل
هوصل بطريقى للاخر والكل بيشاور عليا

هو دة الا لازم نوصله

الله معكى وضوع روعه ياحبيبتى​*


----------



## dodoz (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا دونا*
*بجد فعلا عندك حق *
*موضوع رائع *
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

صدقينى مش لواحد انا زيك برضة


----------



## maroo maroo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*.*
*بلاش نستسلم لاى فشل بنمر بيه .. يا ريت بسرعه نقوم من وقعتنا ننفض التراب من علينا ونكمل طريقنا ونطلب من ربنا يسندنا ويوفقنا بس واحنا بنصلى وبنطلب منه ده نكون بنتحرك مش قاعدين مكاننا ومستنين الفر ج .*



*ميرررررررررررررسى الموضوع جميل *
*رررررررررررررربنا يبااااااااااااااااااركك *


----------



## JOJE (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بلاش نستسلم لاى فشل بنمر بيه .. يا ريت بسرعه نقوم من وقعتنا ننفض التراب من علينا ونكمل طريقنا ونطلب من ربنا يسندنا ويوفقنا بس واحنا بنصلى وبنطلب منه ده نكون بنتحرك مش قاعدين مكاننا ومستنين الفر ج .
الدنيا دى سباق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك فيه والا هتخسر السباق والنتيجه انك هتخسر نفسك ولو خسرت نفسك عمرك ما هتعوض خسارتك
 بجد موضوع حلو جدا جدا دونيا ربنا يعوضك
 والكلام دا جميل جدا 
 ربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *مش هقولك انى خبيرة
> لانى اخهتبرت كتير الاحاسيس دى بحياتى للاسف بجد
> وحابه اقولك انى اتبعت نظام وحابه غيرى يعملوه
> وهو زى مثل بيقولك الضربه الا ما توقعك تقويك
> ...



*ميرسى يا كركوره على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا دونا*
> *بجد فعلا عندك حق *
> *موضوع رائع *
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرسى على المرور الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

malak_adel_4 قال:


> صدقينى مش لواحد انا زيك برضة



*ميرسى على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> *.*
> *بلاش نستسلم لاى فشل بنمر بيه .. يا ريت بسرعه نقوم من وقعتنا ننفض التراب من علينا ونكمل طريقنا ونطلب من ربنا يسندنا ويوفقنا بس واحنا بنصلى وبنطلب منه ده نكون بنتحرك مش قاعدين مكاننا ومستنين الفر ج .*
> 
> 
> ...



*الاجمل هو مرورك الجميل
ميرررسى ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

joje قال:


> بلاش نستسلم لاى فشل بنمر بيه .. يا ريت بسرعه نقوم من وقعتنا ننفض التراب من علينا ونكمل طريقنا ونطلب من ربنا يسندنا ويوفقنا بس واحنا بنصلى وبنطلب منه ده نكون بنتحرك مش قاعدين مكاننا ومستنين الفر ج .
> الدنيا دى سباق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك فيه والا هتخسر السباق والنتيجه انك هتخسر نفسك ولو خسرت نفسك عمرك ما هتعوض خسارتك
> بجد موضوع حلو جدا جدا دونيا ربنا يعوضك
> والكلام دا جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعبك خير



*انا مبسوطه ان الموضوع عجبك
وميرسى خالص على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## سور (12 نوفمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *الدنيا دى سباق كبير لازم تبذل كل جهدك  *
> *:love_letter_open:*


 هى ديه المشكلة الحقيقية
ان كل واحد عايز يفضل مكانه ومايبذلش اى مجهود علشان يوصل للى هو عايزه 
زى مثلا موضوع الشغل
لازم الشاب ينمى قدراته ذى اللغة والكمبيوتر والدراسات التكميليه
علشان يلاقى فرصة عامل مميزة تفيده فى مستقبله
لكن للاسف احنا دايما بنفضل مكانا وبنرمى اللوم على الظروف
شكرا دونا الموضوع فوق الرائع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## monmooon (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوى يادونا ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> هى ديه المشكلة الحقيقية
> ان كل واحد عايز يفضل مكانه ومايبذلش اى مجهود علشان يوصل للى هو عايزه
> زى مثلا موضوع الشغل
> لازم الشاب ينمى قدراته ذى اللغة والكمبيوتر والدراسات التكميليه
> ...



*ميررررسى خالص يا حبيبتى على المرور المميز
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2010)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يادونا ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك​*


----------

